# Sirennet leds



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Im thinking about ordering 6 of these in amber along with a new Sho me mini lightbar, anyone have these? How do they compair to the competitors such as whelen, code 3 ect.

Seems like a great deal for the price and video shows them to be decently bright.

http://www.sirennet.com/gl3.html


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Its a whelen light, but has sirennet written on it. My buddy bought the sirennet model of code 3's LEDX2100 bar. The thing has code 3 written all over it, but accroding to sirennets site its their bar. Even the mounting feet says code 3. All the heads inside are code 3 also. I wouldn't think you'd have a problem with them.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i bought 4 sirennet economy linear amber flashers and they are bright as heck with 27 flash patterns and a sync wire. if stuart says they are good then it must be true!


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

The only model made by Whelen is the 3 diode all the others are Code 3 and other brands. They are nice lights but rated as secondary warning. The Strobes N More E Series are rated as primary warning lights due to the output. Just something to consider.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

So your E3 super leds @ $39.99 are a primary lights? If so I will deffently consider these, I was gonna order all my stuff from one place due to shipping but you offer free shipping. Im gonna take a look at your mini lightbars also.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i would recommend you see what Louis has....he can do ya better than sirennet.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's the note on their brand lights " Designed as auxiliary or secondary warning lights, these units provide high performance in a compact size."

I use to use the ones Whelen made but they are not as bright as the ones we carry now and they would not make all the colors we wanted so we switched. The other thing was I did not like the gray flanges, nor did our customers. Ours have black and we have chrome available.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

My plan is to add one on each side of my truck tool box and two on the back and one on each side of my Salter. Plus I have a cheapo dash master (fake) lol and my current mx7000 strobe bar but want to get a full/mini led lightbar so I can cut down on amp draw.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Almost forgot about my whelen strobes in my corners


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

You know I bought my whelen mini justice lightbar from strobes and more you guys were supposed to offer me free shipping because you were running a special and you charged me for shipping. I emailed you guys and talk to some lady who was rude and they never refunded my money. I also asked for another invoice to be emailed to me for the purchase since there was no invoice packaged with my light. I am still pissed off about that. I have bought a lot of products from you over the years and directed others on this site to your for good deals and for no one ever to get back to me after an email and calling is just bad business. It was like you got my money and went on to the next one. I thought you would like to know about my last experience with STROBES N MORE!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

cameo89, I have a Sho-Me combination strobe and amber LED mini light bar that I have had for three years and absolutely love it. I had a Sho-Me all LED light bar before and had a problem with some of the corner LED's burning out, sent it back to Sho-Me and in 5 days they sent me a brand new bar, not a repaired one, I was extremely surprised and pleased. I have had nothing but GREAT service with Sho-Me products !!!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1236652 said:


> Its a whelen light, but has sirennet written on it. My buddy bought the sirennet model of code 3's LEDX2100 bar. The thing has code 3 written all over it, but accroding to sirennets site its their bar. Even the mounting feet says code 3. All the heads inside are code 3 also. I wouldn't think you'd have a problem with them.


how does he like the "sirennet brand" lightbar from sirennet .... i just a price quote for a 50" whelen justice bar fully loaded for $900.00 from truckntow.com retail store in detroit ..


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I have dealt with Sirennet.com many times. I've also purchased lights from them for our fire dept. Never a single problem and they stand behind their product.

n the other hand I have been screwed by strobesnmore as well. I decided to try them once, ordered something, they made a mistake which I saw before they shipped so I tired to change the order which they wouldn't allow. I then canceled it and they charged me a ridicules fee to do so. I called the owener and he straight out told me I was a liar and trying to rip him off. Where's "the customer is always right?" I could never deal with a company like that. I simply wanted to change my order to the correct product and the wouldn't do so. I wont even visit their website. It was the worst experience I've ever had purchasing online!

If you want some seriously bright surface mount leds check out the tomar rect series. My buddy has a set of them as grille lights in his car. They are probably one of the brightest surface mount leds I've ever seen.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

groundbreakers;1239202 said:


> how does he like the "sirennet brand" lightbar from sirennet .... i just a price quote for a 50" whelen justice bar fully loaded for $900.00 from truckntow.com retail store in detroit ..


He really likes it. It came with alley lights and takedowns also. Really nice looking code 3 light... I mean sirennet lightbar.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1239284 said:


> He really likes it. It came with alley lights and takedowns also. Really nice looking code 3 light... I mean sirennet lightbar.[/QUOT
> 
> got any pictures of it ??


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Burkhartsplow, my email is [email protected]. I can only say that the only free shipping we offer if through web sites such as this and a few others we do advertising on. As for anyone in our office being rude, especailly one of the girls that really surprises me, and to send and email is a click of a button so I really don't see how all this could have happened. Email me all your info and ill be more than happy to see what happened and give you an answer.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Dayspring, also if you have an issue email me direct and ill be glad to look and see what it was. If there was something we could not fix there's a reason, I guarantee it. [email protected]


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

groundbreakers;1239397 said:


> RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1239284 said:
> 
> 
> > He really likes it. It came with alley lights and takedowns also. Really nice looking code 3 light... I mean sirennet lightbar.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1239559 said:


> groundbreakers;1239397 said:
> 
> 
> > If I see him tomorrow or this week I will snap a few and post them. Any thing in particular you want to see?
> ...


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I'll see what I can do for you in the next day or 2.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I have the strobes n more E46 light bar in my rear window. Shipped to my door in 3 days. I love it, the light seems to be very well built and is very bright. It was 100 dollars less than the Whelen version. I have convinced many members at my firehouse that there is more than just whelen lights.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

groundbreakers;1239202 said:


> how does he like the "sirennet brand" lightbar from sirennet .... i just a price quote for a 50" whelen justice bar fully loaded for $900.00 from truckntow.com retail store in detroit ..


Here are some pics. Siren net has their version of the whelen justic bar for about 100 bucks cheaper. It even says whelen on it.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Last one, He did take the take downs out, and he added 2 amber heads to the front and also he removed 2 of the rear red heads and added amber there also. He did that for plowing purposes.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

this is so depressing to hear 2 more bad reports about our sponsor...

FIX THIS STUFF.....your a sponsor...this should not be happening....members should not have these stories to tell on here if the customer service department is doing their jobs.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1243860 said:


> Last one, He did take the take downs out, and he added 2 amber heads to the front and also he removed 2 of the rear red heads and added amber there also. He did that for plowing purposes.


nice bar .. i ended up walkin out with a 50" justice 4 led spotlights on front and alleys for $800 cash n carry.. those leds on the inboards dont look like the ones on sirennet ...


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I have never dealt with either company. But I do appreciate the two websites as they offer a lot of info, and I love the youtube videos of the products!


----------

